# Hunter Ed classes before turkey season



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will be teaching hunter ed classes in the Summit/Portage co. area to get ready for turkey season. First one is March 14-15, next is March 28-29, Then April 4-5. The classes are friday evening and saturday most of the day, 6-10 on fridays and 9am-6pm on Saturdays. You can register by calling 1-800-wildlife and asking for John Michaels' classes. All materials are free and dont forget to bring a lunch for saturday. 

Anyone interested in scheduling a private class for their family or group (boyscouts, church group, hunting club) feel free to contact me at 330-212-3650. 

good luck and safe hunting
Huntinbull
John Michaels


----------

